# GP to Amel striped



## Sharlatan (Jun 11, 2006)

I tried using the predictors but the dont seem to cover rat snakes..

does anyone know what a female amel striped corn (het for hypo) crossed with a gp rat snake(we think hes pure, dont know if they can be anything else)?

Sharlatan


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

a hybrid snake :lol:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Agreed, lol.
I dont know what the offspring would look like, but all they would be is corn x rat. 
Some people call them "creamsicles" - to me they're just hybrids and they're not for me!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i wouldnt waste a female amel stripe on that.
do you know anyone with a male lavender? make opal het stripes.. i'm selling mine at 150 each, and they are just hets.
wanna borrow a male and go half on the eggs? lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you'd get copper

het creamsicle stripe

a creamsicle is the name given to a AMEL colour cornXrat

copper, or root beer in the USA, is the name for a normal colour cornXrat

cream stripes are lush i have to say.. and fetch good money too, the one i saw this year was on for £160

should have them available next year 

my amel stripe is going to my cinnamon stripe!

don't forget, corns ARE rat snakes to begin with, so crossing with another rat snake is not that much of a sin!

N


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I have an opal het anery male who would love to meet her no doubt, sadly I doubt he'll be big enough for breeding at the beginning of next year


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i wouldnt waste a female amel stripe on that.
> do you know anyone with a male lavender? make opal het stripes.. i'm selling mine at 150 each, and they are just hets.
> wanna borrow a male and go half on the eggs? lol


just seen this one dude got a male lav??? that you dont mind puttin out for stud


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> don't forget, corns ARE rat snakes to begin with, so crossing with another rat snake is not that much of a sin!
> 
> N


It is to me.. I breed locality if I can, never mind mixing up species


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

twodogs said:


> cornmorphs said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt waste a female amel stripe on that.
> ...


yes i expect so... :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> Nerys said:
> 
> 
> > don't forget, corns ARE rat snakes to begin with, so crossing with another rat snake is not that much of a sin!
> ...


i wouldnt myself either.. look at the possiblities with this amel, make butter stripes, opal stripes, ultramel stripes...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

actually, you only make hets..

and thats going to take 6 years before you see visuals

by which time, there will be a lot more of them about, and they won't be that unusual anymore!

there were loads of het butter stripes about this year, and a lot of het opal motley/stripe too... 3 years times there are going to therfore be quite a lot of visuals appearing on the market.

Baz's creamsicle stripe adult, is white and peach/orange stripes... its a beauty... and there are going to be a lot less of them about in 3-6 years than there are butter stripes..

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah of course i did mean hets, its the market isnt it really..
the problem is that the prices drop quick as 2/3 major shops import thousands per year. yes i have imported a few, but mine are such a small insignificant number that it wouldnt affect the market.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, just more and more people are savvy with corns and genetics now.. 

i mean in three years time i will have 3 females all kicking out opal stripe, lavender stripe, hypo lavender stripe, hypo opal stripe.. from two or three different lines by then too.. much though i would love to get a few hundred quid per baby, i doubt the prices will be that high still then...

the more people own them, the more will be breed and the less they will cost..

good for the buyer at least  

N


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

But on the plus side, the more people who own them, the more people are breeding them, the more people try out different mutations.. and the next generations of new morphs are developed, and something else becomes rare... at least that's how I like to look at it, of course I don't have any of the "expensive" morphs and do not consider the prices of the newer morphs as hatchlings worth the investment from a profit point of view. Lovely to look at though


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it would be nice to have a new line come from the UK and not the USA for once yes!!!

lavas and ultras are the "new thing" at the moment, who knows what is to come

i have never seen anyone produce a hypo opal stripe yet.. i am hoping it will come out fluro orange and pink striped!!

thats why i like corns, playin with the genetics

mate of mine down the road, hatched an aztec with no belly pattern last season... i tried to get it off him, but have not managed yet!

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nerys said:


> no, just more and more people are savvy with corns and genetics now..
> 
> i mean in three years time i will have 3 females all kicking out opal stripe, lavender stripe, hypo lavender stripe, hypo opal stripe.. from two or three different lines by then too.. much though i would love to get a few hundred quid per baby, i doubt the prices will be that high still then...
> 
> ...


but the main reason i reckon is the big shops that import thousands of them.
i mean, if we go down the route of opal stripes, if the shops didnt import then in 3 years they would be worth like a grand each, but they will be imported before then, they probably already have to be honest.
out of that you might only get one, not enough for even a pair.. that would still keep the uk price high, but as soon as someone brings 50 over in one go then your stock just drops in value... i guess thats the way it is with corns.
it would be nice for the uk to produce a world first for sure.. we are not that far behind the yanks now in all honesty


----------

